# *Sour face*



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Weeelllll.....I made an account on game-dog.com just to see what it was like....and please if you are a member on there take no offense to this BUT........

IT SUCKS!

I am sorry I am just not impressed by it....I dunno maybe I am just spoiled to home sweet home (here lol) Seems like a bunch of....hmmmm.....well you get the point just not impressed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

game-dog is a site for a certain group of people. IDK if many people can just waltz right on in there and feel like home. It's a great source of information though.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive talked to a few people from there over at ABW and they really know their stuff. They like their GDs BUT, they know what theyre talking about.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> game-dog is a site for a certain group of people. IDK if many people can just waltz right on in there and feel like home. It's a great source of information though.


Yeah I give it that much the ppl really know what they are talking about....and the dogs look amazing....but it certainly does not have a ...friendly vibe lol. AND it has alot going on. I love this site so much because its...just PLAIN and SIMPLE aanndddd LAID BACK lol I guess just take some getting used to. This place is just gonna be home for me lol all there is to it


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Also just about everyone on that site is in SOMETHING and right now i am not financially able to do the things I wanna do with Jay ...may be why I feel so outta place...Jays hobby is couch potato mode lol for now at least


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Yeah I give it that much the ppl really know what they are talking about....and the dogs look amazing....but it certainly does not have a ...friendly vibe lol. AND it has alot going on. I love this site so much because its...just PLAIN and SIMPLE aanndddd LAID BACK lol I guess just take some getting used to. This place is just gonna be home for me lol all there is to it


Ive been to a few other places and I feel like a foreigner. LOL. GP is my home.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ive been to a few other places and I feel like a foreigner. LOL. GP is my home.


Yup same here :roll:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oh and by the way....the house thing fell through the guy wanted owner financing (paying him monthly like rent to own) with 5000 DOWN!!!!!!! We were so p!ssed jon sent theri realitor an email that had a few "Words" lol because they should have stated that on the paper before instead of us waisting out time......but we found another thats JUST as nice


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It SUCKS now with the new ownership.........


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It SUCKS now with the new ownership.........


yeah seems anal...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the site, its not what it was at one time but its a good site, IMO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was on there til I PK invited me here. And I'm glad I came. Don't go there unless you are really thick skinned!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

how can you have these dogs without having a thick skin?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> how can you have these dogs without having a thick skin?


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

rep comin at ya.. i think everyone needs to thnk that one over!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Almost everything I know about conditioning and feeding my dog came from that site, but they are based on a different culture and beliefs and I will never agree with their point of view. They sure know their stuff but they aren't the most open minded individuals out there.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> game-dog is a site for a certain group of people. IDK if many people can just waltz right on in there and feel like home. It's a great source of information though.


 I get along fine there.Got several friends that are pretty cool.The people that can't waltz in there,usually don't fit in because they just want to argue with people.I've enjoyed my stay there.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

gh32 said:


> I get along fine there.Got several friends that are pretty cool.The people that can't waltz in there,usually don't fit in because they just want to argue with people.I've enjoyed my stay there.


The people that can't waltz in there,usually don't fit in because they just want to argue with people.----maybe true but not with me.....

i have been there a week now...its not SO bad....but I don't agree with a lot of things that go on.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you guys need to stop arguing and keep on topic, please. i don't want to delete all your posts, but i will.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You beat me to it Megan! 
This is a warning to everyone, do not bring drama from other boards here to hash out, keep it to pm's and DO NOT bring it on the open forum, now you kids run along an play nice!
The OP is just fine it is only talk about GD and that is ok


----------

